# [Mysql] erreur au lancement de mysql

## 22decembre

bonjour

Une fois sur deux, mes serveurs mysql foirent... Sur un ordinateur portable (mysql pour stocker la db amarok), ça va... sur un serveur où il y 3 services qui dépendent de mysql au boot, ça le fait moins.

J'ai pris la version mysql "de base", mais keywordée, dois-je prendre un truc plus solide ?

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

dev-db/mysql-5.1.46 was built with the following:

USE="community latin1 (multilib) perl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -max-idx-128 -minimal -pbxt -profiling (-selinux) -ssl -static -test -xtradb" 

CFLAGS="-march=native -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_ERRNO_AS_DEFINE=1 -fno-strict-aliasing"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_ERRNO_AS_DEFINE=1 -fno-exceptions -fno-strict-aliasing -felide-constructors -fno-rtti -fno-implicit-templates -fno-strict-aliasing"
```

j'ai ceci par exemple :

(mysql restart avec option debug, interrogation ps : il y a bien un processus mysql restant, et restart : il croit qu'il est stoppé, mais quand même !...)

```
21:09:44 root@einstein:~ # /etc/init.d/mysql restart

 * Stopping PowerDNS (default) ...                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Stopping  ...

dbg:  runwhat            0

dbg:  pidfile            /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid

dbg:  timeout            1200

dbg:  PID                32086

 * Stopping mysqld (0)

dbg:  

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,       ...           ,285,286,287,288,289,290,291 [ ok ]dbg:  >>> start(),298,299,300,301,302,303,304,305,306,307,308,

 * Starting  ...

dbg:  >>> get_slot_config()

dbg:  srv                0

dbg:  srv_slot           0

dbg:  srv_num            

dbg:  tmp_eval           mysql_slot_0[@]

dbg:  conf_d_parameters  

dbg:  MY_SUFFIX          

dbg:  chroot dir => 

dbg:  niceness   => 

dbg:  basedir    => /usr

dbg:  datadir    => /var/lib/mysql

dbg:  pidfile    => /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid

dbg:  socket     => /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

dbg:  Unamanged  =>  

dbg:  <<< get_slot_config() ok

dbg:  >>> checkconfig("/var/lib/mysql")

dbg:  <<< checkconfig() ok

 * Starting  (/etc/mysql/my.cnf)

dbg:  starting mysqld with: --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/my.cnf   --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --pid-file=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

dbg:  

49,48,47,46,45,44,43,42,41,40,39,38,37,36,35,34,33,32,31,30,29,28,27,26,25,24,23,22,21,20,19,18,17,16,15,14,13,12,11,10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1,0,dbg:  

 * MySQL NOT started (0)

dbg:  <<< start()                                                                                                                                                          [ !! ]

 * ERROR: mysql failed to start

21:10:29 root@einstein:~ # ps -A|grep my

25182 ?        00:00:00 mysqld

21:12:00 root@einstein:~ # /etc/init.d/mysql restart

dbg:  >>> start()

 * Starting  ...

dbg:  >>> get_slot_config()

dbg:  srv                0

dbg:  srv_slot           0

dbg:  srv_num            

dbg:  tmp_eval           mysql_slot_0[@]

dbg:  conf_d_parameters  

dbg:  MY_SUFFIX          

dbg:  chroot dir => 

dbg:  niceness   => 

dbg:  basedir    => /usr

dbg:  datadir    => /var/lib/mysql

dbg:  pidfile    => /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid

dbg:  socket     => /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

dbg:  Unamanged  =>  

dbg:  <<< get_slot_config() ok

dbg:  >>> checkconfig("/var/lib/mysql")

 * "/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid" is still present and the process is running.

 * Please stop it "kill 25182" maybe ?

dbg:  <<< checkconfig() KO

dbg:  <<< start()                                                                                                                                                          [ !! ]

 * ERROR: mysql failed to start

21:12:39 root@einstein:~ # 

```

J'ai eu deux reboot récemment, à chaque fois mysql ne s'est pas démarré... un peu génant !

----------

